# Flucelvax with Preservative



## efredette (Aug 29, 2017)

Good evening! I've been scouring the internet trying to find the CPT code for the Flucelvax multi-dose vial with preservative for the 2017-2018 season. Has anyone received any information as of yet? I know 90756 has been approved, but wasn't sure if commercial payers were accepting this yet. Any help is greatly appreciated!

Thanks,

Elizabeth


----------



## Cynthia Hughes (Sep 6, 2017)

*multidose Flucelvax*

The code is not implemented until January 01, 2018 per the AMA CPT - https://www.ama-assn.org/practice-management/category-i-vaccine-codes

#90756
Influenza virus vaccine, quadrivalent (ccIIV4), derived from cell cultures, subunit, antibiotic free, 0.5mL dosage, for intramuscular use
 Publication date July 1, 2017
 Implementation date January 1, 2018
CPT book publication CPT® 2018

Medicare is requiring use of Q2039 until 01/01/2018 and allowing $22.79.

Hope that helps. 
Cindy


----------



## efredette (Sep 6, 2017)

Hi Cindy!

Thank you for your response! We are trying to find out what code to report in the interim for 90756. Do you know if 90749 is being accepted by commercial payers?

Thanks,

Elizabeth


----------



## Cynthia Hughes (Sep 6, 2017)

*90749*



efredette said:


> Hi Cindy!
> 
> Thank you for your response! We are trying to find out what code to report in the interim for 90756. Do you know if 90749 is being accepted by commercial payers?
> 
> ...



Hi Elizabeth,

I expect that some private payers will choose to adopt the new code early but I have not seen any guidance. If your practice has a Seqirus representative, they may have some regional payer information. Otherwise, it is probably best to report 90749 with the NDC information identifying the vaccine product.

Cindy


----------



## efredette (Sep 7, 2017)

Cynthia Hughes said:


> Hi Elizabeth,
> 
> I expect that some private payers will choose to adopt the new code early but I have not seen any guidance. If your practice has a Seqirus representative, they may have some regional payer information. Otherwise, it is probably best to report 90749 with the NDC information identifying the vaccine product.
> 
> Cindy



Thank you so much Cindy! I will check to see if the rep can provide any details.

Thanks,

Elizabeth


----------

